# Mass Effect 2 - Upgrades ausgegraut - nicht erforschbar



## Kreon (18. August 2010)

Hab in ME2 einige Upgrades auf Lager, die trotz genügend Rohstoffen nicht erforscht werden können. Hab ca. 10h gespielt und es haben sich ca. ein Dutzend solcher Upgrades angesammelt.

Z. B. wird mir bei "Panzerbrechende schwere Pistole" angezeigt: 
"Erfordert 1 Schwere Pistole - Schaden Upgrade zum Freischalten"

Im Upgrade Menü (wo die schon erforschten Upgrades gelistet sind) wird mir dies jedoch schon als erforscht angezeigt: " Schwere Pistole - Schaden 1/5"

Bug oder hab ich was übersehen?


----------



## chbdiablo (18. August 2010)

"Erfordert 1 Schwere Pistole Schaden Upgrade zum freischalten" <--- Diese Upgrades musst du erstmal finden, bevor du sie freischalten kannst.


----------



## Kreon (18. August 2010)

Also, ich hatte Schaden 1 schon erforscht, trotzdem bleibt das Panzerbrecherupgrade ausgegraut (s. Bilder).
Das Spiel will jedoch nicht, dass ich Schaden 1 erforsche, sondern noch ein (1) zusätzliches Schadenupgrade, bevor ich Zugriff auf das Panzerbrecherupgrade erhalte.
Laut dieser Seite forum.gaming-awards.de/thread4227/guide-waffenspezialist-alle-waffenupgrades.html
bekomme ich das fehlende Update bei der Mission "Tali".

Das sollte nun geklärt sein.


----------



## RedDragon20 (19. August 2010)

Kreon schrieb:


> Also, ich hatte Schaden 1 schon erforscht, trotzdem bleibt das Panzerbrecherupgrade ausgegraut (s. Bilder).
> Das Spiel will jedoch nicht, dass ich Schaden 1 erforsche, sondern noch ein (1) zusätzliches Schadenupgrade, bevor ich Zugriff auf das Panzerbrecherupgrade erhalte.
> Laut dieser Seite forum.gaming-awards.de/thread4227/guide-waffenspezialist-alle-waffenupgrades.html
> bekomme ich das fehlende Update bei der Mission "Tali".
> ...



Alle grau unterlegten Upgrades musst du prinzipiell erst finden oder von Teammitgliedern freischalten lassen. Punkt. Mehr gibt es da nicht zu wissen. ^^


----------



## JCFR (30. Juni 2011)

Stimmt, man muß sie erst finden bzw. für viel Geld von Märkten kaufen.


----------

